# CBS birds???



## bluebird (Sep 2, 2008)

I've been raising and training homers from my backyard for almost 4 years now and I still love it. Now that I've learned some basics about the pigeon hobby I want to step it up a notch and buy real racing quality birds. As of now I'm considering buying a few birds from CBS and maybe join a club this or next year. Well the big question is, are their birds as good as they make it seem? I know they have a whole breeding system to sell and that they don't have individual breeding pens(except for a few special pairs). But from word of mouth I here they have race quality birds. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## FT33 (Jan 27, 2005)

I am a beginner this year will be my first year racing. I have CBS birds and some birds that are bred from CBS birds. They are great birds. A few guys here in the clubs also have CBS birds and they are happy with them and do well with them. I hope this helps.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

They have good birds for sure. Alot of people have luck with them. I being one of them. But not all pigeons are good and even from the best in the world you won't get good ones everytime. It is more like if you bought 10 you have a good chance of getting a good one or 2. So, if you have the money to take your chances then do but if you are putting your money together to buy one bird for 500 hoping this bird will be the best ever and that 500 is alot of money to you then I would save my money. I think of it like it is vegas and your odds are 1 and 10. Good luck.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

CBS birds may not be any better birds than other Breeders birds--But they are very good birds. As said above You only get a very few GOOD birds from what you raise or anyone else. Buying High Priced /long Predgee birds will not perform for for you "IF" you do not put in the time -training -feeding-medication- Just look at your members that are doing GOOD--They live with their birds. AND yes you have to have good bloodlines to start with. A "FERAL" will never perform no matter what you try or do. The other thing is you have to keep changing mating's until you get a pair that their "genes" match.
The old saying " a wing and a pray" goes a long way.
Just my opinion--go with CBS birds. Just tell them what birds and type of racing you are going to be doing---SPRINT--Long Distance- buy a team--keep the best or whats left after the season for breeders.


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

bluebird said:


> I've been raising and training homers from my backyard for almost 4 years now and I still love it. Now that I've learned some basics about the pigeon hobby I want to step it up a notch and buy real racing quality birds. As of now I'm considering buying a few birds from CBS and maybe join a club this or next year. Well the big question is, are their birds as good as they make it seem? I know they have a whole breeding system to sell and that they don't have individual breeding pens(except for a few special pairs). But from word of mouth I here they have race quality birds. Any insight would be appreciated.


Bluebird,

How do you know that the homers you do have will not be able to compete?


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Covenant Loft said:


> Bluebird,
> 
> How do you know that the homers you do have will not be able to compete?


I second Covenant Loft, that was one of my first thoughts. Where did your current birds come from? If I were you before I buy any birds, I would join a club and race at least one season. Most members would give you a few birds to race. If I were in your shoes I would join the club get 15-20 yb from club members add to that some of your own yb. Race a season and see how your birds stack up against the 15 from the club. After the season, you will know if you need to relocate your current group and start fresh or build from what you already have. 

That is just my two cents...


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Flapdoodle said:


> I second Covenant Loft, that was one of my first thoughts. Where did your current birds come from? If I were you before I buy any birds, I would join a club and race at least one season. Most members would give you a few birds to race. If I were in your shoes I would join the club get 15-20 yb from club members add to that some of your own yb. Race a season and see how your birds stack up against the 15 from the club. After the season, you will know if you need to relocate your current group and start fresh or build from what you already have.
> 
> That is just my two cents...


Good adivce I second that!

Walter


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

As most of us know---our best Birds were given to us. Maybe not the best birds in most races BUT the best bird in our Loft


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

That is a hard question to answer. CBS has many many birds from many different families. I would thing some are better than others. My only experience with CBS birds is a Cock I have off of two CBS Flor Engels birds. He has raised me good birds, first place winners and grandsire to my last years 2nd high points bird among others. I think there are a few of the families CBS has that will be better than others and fit your needs better. 

I would look in your own back yard first. You might find that within a few yours drive you can obtain some of the best bloodlines in the world. 

Randy


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

CBS birds are as good as you can find, and very affordable. Of course, not all will be good, as it is a low percentage that is considered "good" to begin with. But, you'll have as good a chance to find "good" at CBS as anywhere else. The Keizer blood at CBS is very consistant and their Janssens have been good for some I know.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Bluebird, consider joining? Contact me for more information.


----------



## bluebird (Sep 2, 2008)

As of right now my backyard birds are pedigreed Stichelbaut from Freddy Groth, Van Loons from Rochester MN, Leen Boers, Van Elsacker, and Janssens. I might just pick up a pair from CBS to breed then compare the young birds with my own. Flapdoodle, that's a very good idea but I want my own so I can call it my own. Thanks everyone for the insights and ideas.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

bluebird said:


> As of right now my backyard birds are pedigreed Stichelbaut from Freddy Groth, Van Loons from Rochester MN, Leen Boers, Van Elsacker, and Janssens. I might just pick up a pair from CBS to breed then compare the young birds with my own. Flapdoodle, that's a very good idea but I want my own so I can call it my own. Thanks everyone for the insights and ideas.


 just so you know once your birds have offspring in your loft they become your own strain  and I do believe you wont go wrong with CBS pigeons they really know what they are doing over there


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

bluebird said:


> As of right now my backyard birds are pedigreed Stichelbaut from Freddy Groth, Van Loons from Rochester MN, Leen Boers, Van Elsacker, and Janssens. I might just pick up a pair from CBS to breed then compare the young birds with my own. Flapdoodle, that's a very good idea but* I want my own so I can call it my own*. Thanks everyone for the insights and ideas.


Regardless of where you acquire your birds, and regardless of what name or names they might come with, after you begin making the selections and pairing up the birds, I and others would argue, that these birds are already your "*Own*"....call them Blue Birds...if you like....


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

As said -after you get birds they are bluebirds. If someone asks me what the bird is-I just say Its a cull from Smithfamily loft or from whoever I got it from. I may not ever tell the WHOLE turth--say its from Ganus's culls or from a stray that ended up in my loft.
SO-who do you believe?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Now Sky Tx...you are just way too funny !


----------

